# How many have little or no woodworking equipment?



## cfellows (Jan 12, 2009)

In view of my latest altercation and the fact that I may need to downsize my shop when we move, I'm thinking of getting rid of my woodworking equipment. I just wondered how many of you metal workers had very little or no woodworking equipment?

Chuck


----------



## Cedge (Jan 12, 2009)

Chuck
My woodworking tools consist of a table mounted router, a 7 inch circular saw and a portable table saw that has been gathering dust most of its existence. As much as I enjoy working in metal, wood machines have always intimidated me, to some extent. I'm pretty sure it has something to do with having seen so many wood working guys with injuries similar or worse than your unfortunate encounter.

Steve


----------



## rleete (Jan 12, 2009)

I started out as a woodworker because of Dad. His father was a finish carpenter, and I got most of my power tools as dad stopped using them. Table saw, jointer, drill press, sander, etc. All top quality stuff - mostly Craftsman when they were the best bang for the buck (cast iron tables). I learned to use all the hand tools like planes, brace & bit, etc. before I was allowed to use the power tools. I made many a jewlery box for girls over the years.

I'll never get rid of them, because while the metalworking is a hobby, the wood working has served to help remodel the house, build shelves and cabinets for the wife and other things to keep the peace.


----------



## itowbig (Jan 12, 2009)

i got hand saw. miter saw. jig saw, skill saw, & some hammers oh ya a staple gun, thats about it for me. although i love to see many things built of wood my shop is too small. (note to self need bigger shop) ;D :big:


----------



## kvom (Jan 12, 2009)

My only power woodworking tools are jigsaw, small miter saw, small garage sale table saw, and a hand sander, plus-air powered framing and brad nailers.

When planning my shop I envisioned having a moderate woodworking setup on the second floor, but that space was claimed by my family members of the female persuasion.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 12, 2009)

At one time I had a table saw, radial arms saw, wood bandsaw and router plus assorted power tools for wood working. When we moved to our present location many years ago I sold most of it since the basement wasn't suited to be a shop. Three years ago, nearing retirement, I made the basement suitable as a shop and have been buying metal working tools since then. I no longer do much wood working, and if I do, it has to be done with a drill, a jigsaw or circular saw.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Kermit (Jan 12, 2009)

I have been working with wood for fourty years and only just now this year got a table saw.  I made due with a circular saw a jig saw and two plug in hand drills, and measuring sticks of course.  Lot s of things can be built with just those simple tools.

I actually prefer using a circular saw and a straight edge guide clamped to the work piece when cutting anything bigger than a couple of feet across. Like full sheets of plywood!!

Kermit


----------



## dan s (Jan 12, 2009)

I have more woodworking tools then I care to admit too. If you don't plan on doing any fine woodworking you can get buy with a corded drill, circular saw, miter saw, table saw, and dp.

I made this beast (2x4's & 4x4's) in a little under 2 hours using only the miter saw & hand drill. I guess you could say your metalworking tools, are dependent on your woodworking tools.
http://imageshack.us"]






[/URL]


----------



## Maryak (Jan 12, 2009)

Wood Tools.

Power

7" Portable circular saw
Jig saw
Scroll saw
Orbital sander
Small router

Hand

Rip X cut and tenon saws
Chisels 1 1/2" - 1/4"
Mallet
Claw hammer
Nail punch
Brace and bit with bits from 1" - 1/4"
Planes - jack, smoothing, rebate.
A few awls and gimlets.

These have had very little use since I stopped building boats for my son to sail. Some of them were my Great Great Great Grandfathers. He was into wood in the days when it was king for ships.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## artrans (Jan 12, 2009)

when you own a house and your one of those people that has to do anything and everything you tend to buy tools I have radial arm,table saw, shop smith , joiner , sanders,
band saw,jig saw,miter saws, then we have concrete mixer tile wet saw,oil burner vac,oil burner tools, drain snakes, compressers nailers,then we go outside tractor to cut grass,leaf blows,leaf vac,weed whacker,chain saws wood splitter,ladders hand mower snow blower. etc
on and on and you no I have a friend that has none of the above He calls a guy when he needs something and has garage holds his car and the miss's my cars are outside he has a shed with just a hand lawn mower and nothing else my shed is stuffed. Who's better off
he is because if you add the cost of all my tools which i will not do to avoid getting sick and then the up keep which I am sure I am not alone must times you have to fix or adjust the tool before you can use it. bottom line waste of time waste of money. you had to ask ???


----------



## rake60 (Jan 12, 2009)

I own just about all of the woodworking tools required for general
home maintenance, as well as a few toys.

This is my *VERY FIRST* hobby lathe.




It was used to make everything from chess pieces to nylon bushings
in it's day.

Rick


----------



## spuddevans (Jan 12, 2009)

Before I got interested in model engineering I was very keen on woodworking. My woodworking workshop is at my dad's, or more truthfully I keep my woodworking tools at my dad's workshop.

So while I have access to a lot of woodworking equipment, I dont have too much here at my own house, just the usual handsaw, block plane and a little 1/4" trend router and a couple of cordless drills.



Tim


----------



## putputman (Jan 12, 2009)

I have just enough woodworking equipment to get me by. Table saw, mitre saw, router, & sander. 

I have two brothers that do woodworking as a hobby, so we trade off projects. I do their welding, building their metal projects, etc. and they build my wood projects.

I have only been injured twice working with machinery and both time it has been with wood working equipment. Maybe I have more respect with metal working equipment.

Last but not least, when I complete a metal project, it quits moving. My woodworking project keep warping & twisting for some time after I thought they were done.


----------



## Kludge (Jan 12, 2009)

Hmmm ... let's see ... 

2 cordless circular saws.
1 cordless drill.
1 lathe (The Taig doubles as a wood lathe. The Unimat & Clisby can as well.)
Wood turning & carving chisels that apparently can double for metal use.
An assortment of hammers, screwdrivers, etc that can be used for wood or metal.
1 Dremel tablesaw in overhaul
1 baby tablesaw (4" blade, 3/4" cut depth max) 

I'm certain there's more, I just can't remember what.

Best regards,

Kludge


----------



## shred (Jan 12, 2009)

I've got a circular saw and router, plus hand tools like drills, chisels and rasps. That gets by for garage shelves and engine bases. For anything else I use my metal machines and clean them off. 4x6 bandsaw works great on 2x4's.. I only get jealous of the wood folks when I see how cheap even the fancy wood at Woodcraft is


----------



## lugnut (Jan 12, 2009)

Chuck, I know that wood working and metal shops are not the best in the same room but you will kick your butt if you get ride of your wood tools..One thing you might do is buy some down sized machines. at least keep enough tools to do the maintenance for your home. and enough to make bases for those little engines.
Mel


----------



## Mike N (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a lot of woodworking & metal working Machines/Tools. Right now they are all in the same shop. I get oil on my wood & saw dust on my metal, it sucks. My next shop is going to be partitioned off to completely segregate the wood from the metal!


----------



## Andy_B (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a complete setup of woodworking/turning tools. Grew up in a custom cabinet shop owned by my father and uncle. Still have my first hammer, a 6oz Stanley claw hammer used in cabinet construction before air tools were popular. Don't think I could ever part with them. Have built a lot of furniture over the years. Still have all eight fingers and two thumbs. ;D Safety was the number one rule when I grew up and back then you could get cracked on the behind for not observing the rules.  Still practice it daily in my shop whether woodwork or metal work. Both hobbies are great.

Andy


----------

